# Innokin Zenith Coils + CoolFire Z50 Zlide



## ChadB (8/7/20)

Hi guys

As the title states, looking for the .8ohm zenith coils if anyone has in stock please let me know. 

TIA


----------



## ChadB (8/7/20)

If no one has stock, can anyone suggest a MTL atty please that uses commercial coils? 
Not keen on that RDA/RTA life. 
Thanks


----------



## adriaanh (8/7/20)

ChadB said:


> If no one has stock, can anyone suggest a MTL atty please that uses commercial coils?
> Not keen on that RDA/RTA life.
> Thanks


Maybe try the below, until you can get coils?
https://www.vapeking.co.za/innokin-go-s-mtl-salt-disposable-tank.html

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (8/7/20)

Here you go, I have 1.6ohm and 0.48ohm
http://vapeguy.co.za/accessories/clearomizer-coils-heads/innokin-zlide-zenith-coil-pack

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ChadB (8/10/20)

Me again!
Looking for anyone who has stock? 
I see @BumbleBee you're out of stock 
Also if anyone has stock of the Innokin CoolFire Z50 Zlide 50w starter kit?
Thanks


----------

